# Post up your "display" enclosures!



## Tit4n (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey peoples,

This may have been done before but not pin-pointing this exactly.

Please post up a pic of your snake or dragon "display" enclosure, if it has 3d wall or native themed feel to it please do so.

Im looking for few ideas on how to finish my enclosure so why not see what people do out there


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG why repeat this post? It has been done tons of times beore. Sheesh. Just post it somewhere else. I cant understand you people!!!
HAHA joking  Wish i had a display enclosure, but i just got an ugly old exo terra tank


----------



## woody101 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha i was reading the first part and like omg its another person who is so anal about old posts being redone then i saw joking  i hate people that complain about posts the way i see it if you dont wanna look at it dont read it or click it simple  ill get some pics up soon off mine


----------



## bucky (Oct 29, 2010)

here is a pic of my latest that is going well. i posted it not to long ago but ill do it again for you


----------



## KingSirloin (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a few I've built for myself and others.


----------



## Tit4n (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking good guys  

Sorry if it was a re-post, i had a quick look and couldnt really find any so i made this one.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 29, 2010)

One of my Golden-tailed gecko setups (note how they are still active even in the daytime under lights)


----------



## silatman (Oct 29, 2010)

These have been posted before but here is what we built for our girl....


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 29, 2010)

awesome pictures!!!
Love that setup Silatman


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Oct 29, 2010)

here are mine, the middle one of the 3 isn't exactly a "display cage" more a " crap I have 4 new carpets and better quickly build an enclosure for them cage"


----------



## njames (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys, here's my tv display cabinet converted reptile enclosures...


----------



## nico77 (Oct 30, 2010)

KingSirloin said:


> Just a few I've built for myself and others.


 
great enclosure sirloin , did you paint the cracks and brick on the second enclosure ?

cheers nico


----------



## nico77 (Oct 30, 2010)

heres one im making , it just needs the outside done and some doors put on


----------



## Nash1990 (Oct 30, 2010)

Not a very big picture but here's the one I made for my HSC project


----------



## jaffa1967 (Oct 30, 2010)

I love enclosures from converted entertainment units, I cant wait for my old T.V to die so I can get another big Plasma, but more so I get the unit to convert


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 30, 2010)

where do i start.....











the list goes on...seeing as its our specialty...haha


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 30, 2010)

sorry for the crappy pictures but i need to get a camera, i think


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 30, 2010)

I love that second enclosure JPN from the first time I saw it....UNREAL mate!!!!!


----------



## TA1PAN (Oct 30, 2010)

View attachment 170126
View attachment 170127


----------



## TA1PAN (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Just_plain_nuts i posted a picture of one of my enclosures... how much would it roughly be for you to build a rockwall for it? just for the back not the sides.back wall measures 900L X 1000 high. thanks chris


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 30, 2010)

$175 in the Low or High profile rockwall to your colour choice. Or $315 for an aztec ruin wall. All these come with basking shelves as standard.


----------



## TA1PAN (Oct 30, 2010)

ok cheers thanks


----------



## captive_fairy (Oct 30, 2010)

This is my Northern Velvet Gecko's enclosure.
And a few a pic of each of them enjoying it.


----------



## danielpoke (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...fessional-artist-enclosure-background-133744/


----------



## Chuckface01 (Oct 31, 2010)

the 'table spread' kinda takes away from the look captive fairy. lol


----------



## captive_fairy (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah I realised that after I put the pics up...Probably should've taken it out for the pics, but both the girls are gravid and it's their nest box...therefore part of the display :lol:
Although I think I'm gonna have to paint it.


----------



## Chuckface01 (Oct 31, 2010)

hahhahaha i often find also that the best hides are the cheapest ones you find around the house. all my bought ones made to look natural are the hardest things to clean and get into.


----------



## unicorns_dreams (Dec 3, 2010)

great pics everyone, wish I had a pic to put up, my spotted is still in a click clack for a little while longer, thou i do need to get a enclosure for my next spotted.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 3, 2010)

Here are some of my enclosures, they're a slow work in progress. I just gradually add things that I like the looks of


----------



## Joemal (Dec 3, 2010)

Homemade 8ft Scrubby cage .


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 3, 2010)

great scrubby cage joe


----------



## reptishack101 (Dec 3, 2010)

this is a set up i done for my mate down the road from me. and my dad whos in the photo it 5 foot 3 so that should show u the size of the hole set up still gotta do more inside of them for my mate


----------



## reptishack101 (Dec 3, 2010)

plz excuse his hand gesture however u spell it


----------

